
New GameStop Program Leads Employees to Lie to Customers - minimaxir
http://kotaku.com/new-gamestop-program-leads-employees-to-lie-to-customer-1791874332
======
sqeaky
How is gamestop lying to people news?

They have been doing shady things with pre-orders for years. They have had
inconsistent accuracy with their stock for years. They are only slightly less
shady than a local pawn shop where you might find goods with the serial number
scratched off.

(For what its worth, I have nothing against used video sales, I am just
unaware of any company doing it with integrity.)

